# Replacing ASCD...How??!!



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been fighting a blinking cruise control light for a long time.

I checked for vacum leaks, replaced the relay etc. I found a few threads indicating that the ASCD brake switch is a likely culprit. I purchased the part but cannot figure out how to remove the old one.

Chiltons book is of little help. It states that there is a lock washer to remove, and once that is removed, you can just unscrew the ASCD. Does anybody know how to do this or where the lock washer is?

THanks,


----------

